# Stonewall Living Bars Saddle



## JamieL (Aug 10, 2019)

*Living Bar*

Bella is a unique horse. She is beyond narrow and no whithers. I love riding bareback but cannot bareback my rail of a horse. Saddles do not stay put on her, even if that cinch is uncomfortably tight. Poor Bella!

I had already purchased three saddles for her, one was brand new from Peru so I was pretty tired of wasting money and just wanted it to fit...to actually be able to ride my horse!

My husband and I originally contacted Jackie over a year ago to have a custom solid tree made for my exceptionally narrow Peruvian.

Jackie came for our ranch to fit our horses. I was so disappointed when I found out she was not doing custom tree saddles and wondered why she came...then she introduced me to a prototype saddle they had been testing about 3 years, the “living bar” saddle.

I had never seen anything like that before and of course wanted to try it. We saddled up Bella and went for a ride. Being a green horse who hadn’t been mounted in about a year she was quite fresh galloping up and down the hills on our ranch. That saddle did NOT move even a fraction of an inch with a “normally” tight cinch despite all the action.

SOLD!

Jackie wouldn’t sell me the prototype despite me wanting to buy it that day LOL so I put a deposit for the first living bar and counted down the days before I could ride my black mare...

Fitment was why I bought the saddle but it has so much more to offer. Being able to adjust the stirrup position front or back, adjust the seat, saddle height etc. I can get that saddle closer to my horses for better center of gravity. Bella uses shims to bring the saddle up to her height for ideal clearance. My very wide barrel horse doesn’t need the riser shims, I can remove them quickly for the closer contact. 

Yes, the saddle does fit them both with the same pad! Incredible!

I know this is an older thread but I hope it helps someone. If your in the Southern California you can hire Jackie to come fit your horses and she will bring the living bar saddle to try out. She told me she does clinics, too. You’ll have to contact her for more info.

Here is a video of Bella riding in the living bar. Keep in mind she is very green, we couldn’t work her much without a fitting saddle. This is after a few days of riding again she is getting in the correct mindset. Now that we have a fitting saddle we’re able to go out again soon!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ScV3yLKmpWcBOCCEImJWUW5MFDmg-AFW/view


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I know nothing about them. Adding a link for others:

https://www.stonewallsaddles.com/#/












Looks interesting.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Do they make them with smaller bars & preshrunk seats? Basically, a shrunken version for ponies.


----------

